# Okay I'm steaming mad now!



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Long story short. Took MeMe into the vet for her boosters and another intra-nasal bortadella. When I was paying the bill, I noticed the clerk getting out a rabies tag and asked, "did you administer rabies?" Yep. After me specifically telling the vet tech to only give the booster and bortadella and I'd come back in four weeks for the rabies so that they'd be separated. You should have seen my "super bitch" appear on the scene. After I barked out orders to administer Benedry ASAP, I called her breeder and asked if there was anything else she wanted done to protect MeMe. 

What totally fried me was three different employees calling it a "mis-communication" Pardon my french, but, BULL#@$&. It was a mistake - both my girls were with me and knew exactly what I wanted. In fact they were so concerned, they insisted on watching the procedures to "protect" their babies. Buddy was there for a thryoid and other blood tests since the poor guy has gained two pounds in a year despite having his food cut in half and being put on a 30-minute per day exercise program. 

Anyway, MeMe's breeder got on the phone and gave them holy heck. I've never had someone blow it so bad with any dog I've ever owned. Now don't get me wrong - the vet is outstanding. He just saved the life of a dog that should have never lived. He was there until 11 PM every night and had a web cam set up to obseve the sick ones when he was at home. So it's just the way I was treated that burns my bacon. Geeze, can't a girl get a break?

I do admit that I finally broke down and on the way home picked up a bottle of champagne. CPS I can handle, but someone messing with my puppy dog is...well...can't say it in polite company.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, Lisa, I'm so sorry to read this! How incompetent! Yes, you definitely deserve a bottle of champagne and a hug :hug: You know, life just shouldn't be this difficult....


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ARGHHH
Darn it! I'm so sorry. Please let us know how she is doing in the morning!!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Oh my goodness. Did she have a reaction? They did apologize right? How was it a mis communication? They had to get they shots ready for the doctor, or did he/she do it themselves? I would have freaked also. You have had a really rough intro to your new town. I am so sorry.*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lisa, Is MeMe ok though??? (i think you forgot to comment on that,.. lol) 

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Lisa, what a horrible week! I 'd be pissed off no end! Make sure to chill out with your champagne... you deserve it!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> I do admit that I finally broke down and on the way home picked up a bottle of champagne. CPS I can handle, but someone messing with my puppy dog is...well...can't say it in polite company.


I'd be steamed too. Mention Jean Dodds to a vet and they get a blank look and ask who it is. 
I'm like you, don't mess with my kids or my dogs or I'll find a way to let my Scorp tail loose.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

erm..heh... here's where I show my nievety.. but I need to ask because I'm taking capote for his 1st yearly shots since he was a puppy. ...is it bad to get all the shots together?? Because that's what I have scheduled...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Lisa~
Man...I just can't believe they did that!!!:frusty::frusty:

MINDY!!! Do NOT let them give all his shots at once.
Just have them do the booster...but NOT the rabies at the same time.
First off, it's way too much for his little system to handle, second....if he has a reaction, you wouldn't know which of the shots he is having a reaction to!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Lisa~
> Man...I just can't believe they did that!!!:frusty::frusty:
> 
> MINDY!!! Do NOT let them give all his shots at once.
> ...


...thank you!!! I'll definately call back to amend this tomorrow! I'm so glad I read this before I took him in!! I'll be taking in Taylor in next week once I get her from the SPCA..I'll take him to get his rabies then and do the booster this week. Why didn't they say anything to me when I made the appointment??!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mindy, you should wait at the very least two weeks to give the rabies after the other boosters, if not three. Don't do it only one week later!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Woops everyone - yes Miss MeMe says she's fine. She should have been sawing zzz's like log after the Benedryl but she's just happy as a clam tonight. Thanks our lucky stars that's all I can say.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad she's okay, Lisa!

My husband took Gucci to her yearly check up and I ended up having to stay at our office (which is right by the vet) for something, and he let them give Gucci the rabies at the same time. But since it had been a few weeks since I was explaining it to him, I'm sure he just 'forgot', so he claims..UGH I was really worried, but she was okay, too.

But its terrible when people disregard your wishes...with our babies (fur or human!)

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa that is what happened when Belle had her allergic reaction. They gave her the all in one booster with lepto accidentally! After I waited two weeks for them to order my special shot. The vet tech gave the wrong one although I didn't realize it until I left and Belle started shaking and drooling in the car. I went back and they gave her the full dose all together package accidentally! Ugh..... 

As to them saying miscommunication. I have to tell you something that still kind of shocked me. When Dora got the fox tail in her ear and I was trying to figure out what was wrong with her I gave her a droplet of rescue remedy. She was panicing and I thought that would help. I took her to the ER vet and they asked me if I gave her anything. I told them rescue remedy. The lady asked me what that was and I explained. She then went on to lecture me that sedating my pets because I don't like their behavior is wrong and it should be illegal to buy that stuff over the counter! My DH even thought I was sedating the dogs after this lady's lecture!

Then I move here and this good old farm vet, doesn't charge me since I already gave Dora benadryl and told me I did what was right and just call him if anything changes! Go figure  Now let's just see if he doesnt want to charge me when I tell him I am not giving any vaccines


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow Lisa, I am so glad MeMe is okay. What is with people not listening right now, Mercury is not even retrograde right now but it sure feels like it latley.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh Lisa, this sounds like Excedrin # 9. I am sorry you are having to go through this in the new place. I hope there is a turn for good things to be constant in your life. I would have been PO'ed also. Don't mess with my family, and that includes my pets. They don't call me "Nana Bear" for nothing. :biggrin1: At least, I think this vet will make sure what you want in the future.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Nana Bear...I love it Dale. And MeMe is just fine this morning - she's beating up her newest boy toy and having a grand old time with some RLH.

And I swear, they could run me over with a bulldozer here at my new house and I'd still be happy. It's such a fabulous place for us. Now since bad things do come in threes, I'm sure hoping that Buddy's blood tests show nothing is wrong and the guy's just got a slow metabolism and has to eat even less. But adding two pounds in a year on an 8 pound dog is a lot. Needless to say his nickname is now "Butterball". ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:jaw:
PS-I am so glad Me-Me is OK now! 
I think I would have hit them with the champagne bottle


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Lina said:


> Mindy, you should wait at the very least two weeks to give the rabies after the other boosters, if not three. Don't do it only one week later!


..duely noted...and thank you.. 

I'm glad Meme is ok!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My former vet used to do all the vaccines in the room while I was there, which was nice because you were definitely able to monitor things. My current vet staff has a tech take the dog to a back room to do it and that really chaps my hide. I'm thinking of discontinuing their vaccine services just for that. Funny thing is that my vet has been surprised that I don't do my own vaccines and has asked why not. Your post makes me think maybe it is time.

Lisa, I'm glad everything turned out okay. 
Why did she get another bortadella? I don't do that one again since my dogs don't get boarded anywhere and don't take classes in closed spaces. We had Kennel Cough one time and all the dogs were vaccinated so I figured that one is a total waste.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Lisa, 

{{hug}} You have certainly had your share of crap this week! I am glad your furbaby was ok after her vaccines. I'm generally a pretty passive person, except when someone crosses the line with my kids... and now that I have a furry kid I am sure I will be that way with her too!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry this has happened. Just another crappy "Welome to ...." for you. I don't blame you for going off on them, for getting the breeder on the phone to go off on them (would've liked to have seen their faces during that phone call...) and I don't blame you for picking up a well deserved bottle of champagne on the way home. 
I'm glad MeMe is okay. Keep an eye on her as the weeks go by. McKenna and I are more than familiar with rabies shot reactions and hers started a few weeks after the shot.. both times. She will never get another one. I don't care what state law says and my vet finally agrees.
I make the vet tech give the girls their shots in front of me. I can double check with them as to what it contains before the injection.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kimberly - I give the intra-nasal bortadella - and it really isn't effective after six months. I've heard a vet speak on it. And since little Miss still has ONE MORE POINT she's gonna be showing a few more times probably and I just want to be safe rather than sorry. 

And yes, at this point, I think you're ready to give your own shots Kimberly. Just practice on an orange. I use to have to give myself big old ones in the hind end (and the meds were packed in oil so you needed a HUGE needle and it went in super slow) and ones in the stomach and thighs. So I can personally say that it's not hard and as long as each needle is new and you buy a quality brand that isn't prone to burrs, it would be so worthwhile not to worry whether they gave the right combination and whether or not the stuff was fresh.


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Boy you've got me on pins and needles. Pele' goes tomorrow for his 4 month appointment. I know my vet won't give him Lepto, they only give that if you go hiking with your dog. But separating the shots makes total sense. I do this with my kids, I don't know why it didn't cross my mind for Pele' as well.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep I don't do all the vaccinations for my children and I spread them way out...so I guess I should probably be more aware when it comes to Posh.

Thanks for posting this Lisa, really good info.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Champagne for everyone!*

Lisa,

You know, while this could have turned out badly, it did not! MeMe is her usual little DIVA self. That is the best part. We've already talked about the "miscommunication." [email protected]#u8! is right! It's a good thing to have the best rapport with your vet and I know that you do. I won't let a vet tech give any shots. Of course, I live in the boonies and my vet gives the shots and listens (generally) when I talk about special needs for RICO and ChaCha. I,too, like the nasal drops for kennel cough. Immunity is supposed to last 6 months. I have to take ChaCha in for her first innoculation and I have decided not to get her a rabies shot.

I then will get both of them their health certificates for flying to the National and that is a whole other trauma. I'll think about that tomorrow!

Hugs and Chuckles for all the crap you've had to endure lately. I'm so glad you love your new place. It will get better.

Pattie


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ugh...Lisa...sadly this just makes you believe that "when it rains, it pours"!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh lisa, I am so glad MeMe is ok. I really thought from the title of the thread that it was your neighbor again... 

SO here's my question in regard to shots and boosters... we always do the rabies seperately, but if my boys have had all their other shots and boosters together and not had a reaction can I be assured that they won't in the future? or is it still better to give each one seperately. We are not sure if perhaps Cash's ailment this winter could have been caused by vaccines.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy, I'm not an expert, but from what I understand very few areas of the country need our dogs to be vaccinated for Lepto - so you never want that in your combination booster shot. The theory is that we overstimulate our dog's immune systems and by spacing out the different ones that you aren't overwhelming their systems. Your regular DHP (+ one other, I forget) is just fine. Then wait three to four weeks for the rabies. Another thing that they've found is that by vaccinating too soon between a series of vaccinations is that the one you just gave gets supressed by the new one. By allowing time for the body to mount an immune response, you get full value and build immunity. 

Just so you know, the reason they do the series of puppy shots is that they aren't sure which one takes. For 25%, they are immune after the first shot. For a few others, they don't get an immune response, and hence protection, until after the third or fourth one. So they just automatically do a series. Some people use titers to measure and there is some controversy as to whether or not they truly indicate the level of immunity.

To answer your original question, no, you can give the combination vaccine without giving each separately. In my own beliefs, I now only do one booster after 14 months and believe that they have lifelong immunity after that. Check with your vet as to which "bugs" are in your area and follow their advice after you've had a good heart to heart with them. They mostly are worried that you won't bring in your dog for an annual exam which can catch so much in the early stages. Just promise him/her that you'll continue to come in once a year whether or not you continue to vaccinate. But this is just my personal practice. Everyone has to do what they are comfortable with.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lisa, I am very glad to hear that MeMe is ok. Are you sure you aren't related to me? Or did my dark cloud head in your direction?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, I wouldn't be surprised if Cash's problem's had been caused by the vaccines. We're his enzymes or bile acids raised? The vaccines did raise Lulu's bile acids temporally. Thank goodness they returned to normal but it has really scared me into not wanting any more vaccines. 
Lisa, I'm so glad MeMe is fine! Whew!
Carole


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

YOWZA

I freaked out reading your post Lisa.

My former vet would take Carmen/tito to a back room to do their shots and dewormings and they would FORGET to give them certain ones and would chase us out the door. I had to say several times no lepto for the two and believe me I was freaked out by their incompetence bc of the forgetting of shots, they could forget that they shouldnt give the lepto ones.

The new vet we see does it in front of us, or the vet tech does it in front of us which I really like. They even caught the fact the prior vet was over vaccinating the dog (if that makes sense). 

I am glad you guys handled the vet, they will probably be terrified of crossing you ever again.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear about this. Maybe we just need to bring our own vaccination agenda to the vet's office and make sure we right what we want in big red letters. Maybe then there won't be any "miscommunication".

I've been very lucky with my new vet. He knows how I feell about lepto and hasn't pushed the fact of giving the vaccine. As for other shots, I didn't even have to ask. He was the one who said he gave rabies separately from the others.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so glad I decided to check out this thread. Gryff is due for his shots next month and he had a really bad time with them last year. Now I know how to handle it.

I'm sorry your instructions weren't followed and I'm glad your furbabies are okay.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lisa, I'm glad to hear Meme is ok! Geez, you would THINK a vets office staff would be more careful!! My vet's are great and they have heard of Jean Dodds BUT I still take a copy of Jean Dodds recommended vaccine schedule and my little notebooks for each dog showing what they've had and when and I don't let them out of my sight! The only time the vet or vet assist gets to take any of my pets into the back room is for surgery and I make sure to discuss any procedures with them in advance and ask them to take notes for the vet in regards to what I want. The vet assistant tried to fit the rabies shot in with Shamouti's last series and I stopped them and let them know we'd come back for it. Then I had to be very specific about Rufus' boosters as well. He had his 1 year booster three weeks ago, so he will get the rabies this week. I don't even like to give the heartworm chew or the flea meds together. Keep it all separate and be safer!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I would have freaked out and raised h#ll too! Giving unwanted or unwarranted shots is inexcusable. 

I'm so glad our vet is a bit of a country doctor. We buy our shots "to go". Which means we take the vial home and administer them ourselves. Except rabies. Those have to be done at a vet's office or shot clinic, I believe.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Lisa, I am very glad to hear that MeMe is ok. Are you sure you aren't related to me? Or did my dark cloud head in your direction?


Yes Laurie, I'm beginning to think we're related and sharing one huge dark cloud. But honest, I'd rather have my bruised ego rather than your beat up body right now. You poor thing - goodness you've been through the mill.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lisa,

I'm glad MeMe is okay! Otherwise your vet's office would have Mama Elaine to deal with!  Seriously, they have always given vaccinations in the lobby of my vet's office - you hold your dog on your lap - I think they just don't have enough waiting rooms available to use for that purpose. Now after hearing your story, I am glad about that.

When the tech comes out, I always ask him/her, "This is the rabies shot (or whatever it is) for Scout, right?" Not really knowing what's in that syringe makes me nervous! Human error - just can't seem to avoid it....


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok so I took Capote to the vet today for his boosters but there was one thing that I wanted to ask ya'll. I looked up Jean Dodds vaccination protocol yesterday and it said at one year he only needed his distemper and parvo vaccine..and then in 3 weeks to come back for his rabies. When I went in they said that they recommend him getting the bordatella vaccine as well..but if you look up the info for it online it says that you only really need it 3 days before boarding/grooming..and that it only lasts for about 6 months. 

I need ya'lls opinions..should he be given this shot as part of his annual boosters? I declined right now but I can go back and get it if I have to next week when I bring Taylor in for her new-member-of-the-family checkup.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I wouldn't get the Bortadella until you need it. Intra-nasal I think is safer for the Havanese (and who wouldn't like to avoid a shot).


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I was thrilled when the Vet assistant AND my Vet both asked me if I wanted to give Todd the Lepto vaccine before I said a word to them about it. 
Sorry that MeMe (and you) had to go through that and I'm glad that all is well.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yep, MeMe is just fine and we got good news about Buddy - his blood tests were normal and he's just FAT! Imagine gaining 20% of your body weight in one year. Man that is one solid little dog. So I'm to cut back his daily 1/2 cup portion by 25% over a 10 day period and we'll reweigh in a few months. He said if I had trouble measuring to count the kibbles. Isn't that funny? I would have never thought of that.

I can just see me at six in the morning now, "one for you, one for MeMe, one for Buddy, one for MeMe"....ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------

